# Close To A 5' Duck Call



## David Seaba (Jan 21, 2014)

Been working on this duck call still in the rough but getting closer. Was trying for the world record. Seen where it is now at 56.3" long. They can actually blow it and not have to use a blower or air compressor. Mine just might have to use one or the other. I was going to try to submit this one but was reading where I should have sent the paper work in before I started. I have been taking pics and a few videos. Not sure exactly what the finish size but close to 5' . Been a blast making it thanks for looking. David ( aka termitedave )

 can't figure out how to turn the pic from the phone sorry. Be gently I'm new to this .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SENC (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow... and one heck of a call blank stash in the background!
Can't wait to see how it turns out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow that's quite a project ! But i must say I'm more impressed with your wood stash lol !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2014)

David Seaba said:


> Been working on this duck call still in the rough but getting closer. Was trying for the world record. Seen where it is now at 56.3" long. They can actually blow it and not have to use a blower or air compressor. Mine just might have to use one or the other. I was going to try to submit this one but was reading where I should have sent the paper work in before I started. I have been taking pics and a few videos. Not sure exactly what the finish size but close to 5' . Been a blast making it thanks for looking. David ( aka termitedave )View attachment 40204 can't figure out how to turn the pic from the phone sorry. Be gently I'm new to this .


I use an iPhone and have the same problem. What I do now is edit the photo and turn it sideways then save it. Then I edit again and turn 3 times until it is back right side up. Save it then when you post it it will be right


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 22, 2014)

I think I my be a wood addict

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dgwmd56 (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome... how're you gonna get that in your pocket tho??


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2014)

I want to see the size of the ducks ya call in with it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 27, 2014)

Well the finished size is 47 3/8" tall so it will be the third largest in the world. Until I start the next one  I still want 5' or maybe 6' tall. Still have lots of sanding. Thanks for looking.
David

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 27, 2014)

Have you tuned it yet?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

David you shared a little about this with me privately but you should enlighten everyone else. And in the meantime maybe we can garner enough support, financial and otherwise, to get you in the record book. I am willing to lend you my forum to do it, if you are willing to make the effort at the record.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 27, 2014)

@Wildthings not yet still in the trial and error stage. Only been able to work on it hit in miss. Been so busy with work and need to get ready for a show in june. I wanted this done before then. @Kevin thank you for the kind gester. The record is 56.3" if I remember right.I googled it on gueniss book of world records. I will redisgin mine I over complicated things on this and hope to beable to make the sound. I'm going to do things differently next time.First you have to submit what your trying to beat. Then they send your paper work if I read it right. Can take up to 12 weeks for that process. Or $500 and the forms take only a couple of days.  I have no problem waiting. Gives me time to figures things out. Hopefully this summer I can start the process. It's a lot of fun I let my 5 and 9 yr old boys helpp this time. And that was a lot of fun. I will scale down the exhaust hole next time also. 
David.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

David you have access to a collective brain trust here. This is something that could get a lot of traction. Let's keep discussing it and see where it goes.


----------



## SENC (Apr 27, 2014)

Cool! Yep, I think getting it to sound like a duck will be the biggest challenge. I wonder if you could mock up with pvc pipes that would allow you to experiment with bore sizes.


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 28, 2014)

@Kevin will do. @SENC we must be twins.  That is exactly was I was thinking about trying.


----------



## SENC (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm sorry for you, then! 



David Seaba said:


> @Kevin will do. @SENC we must be twins.  That is exactly was I was thinking about trying.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 28, 2014)

Could you stick a working duck call in the exhaust hole, and just dummy a reed and tone board? You must have some big lungs or an air compressor to try and blow something that big.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 28, 2014)

I've seen it done somewhere before (Duck Dynasty maybe) and they used a leaf blower for the air volume.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2014)

I think a better soution would be t use a large portable airhorn and remove the horn so you can just use the CO2 bottle to blow it.


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 28, 2014)

Duck Dynasty did use a leaf blower. But I read where they didn't make Guinness either. Even though I thought they where there at the end. The record before it got beat last October was 36". I'm going to try a inflatable materss pump an electric one. But when I do make it sound I will make a video of it for you all to hear.


----------



## bald9eagle (Apr 29, 2014)

I hate to bring this up....but don't you think you might flare the birds when you try to blow on that thing?

Positive note though (and needs to be engraved on the call)....."In case of emergency this call doubles as a flotation device."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

